# What's killing my chickens?



## Tyler

Over the last couple weeks, my chicken flock has gone from 10, to 7, to 4, to 0. Something has been systematically killing off a few of my birds every other night. After the first killing, I made sure my coop was all buttoned up, and critter proof – all doors shut, locked, and secure; no holes or gaps bigger than an inch or so thick; no holes under the wire or foundation. Despite my efforts, the killings continued. Thinking that the critter might already be in the coop, I thoroughly searched the whole building for intruders several times with a flashlight, but found nothing.

What could have done this? It looks like it could have been a ****, but I don't see how one could have gotten in. Could it possibly be rats doing the dastardly deed?


----------



## Dodge 'Em

I was told rats will kill them. I had a weasel/mink that would just eat off thier heads (they drink the blood). Then I had something that ate eveything except the wings and feet. I set traps, only thing I have caught was a squirrel. And I have a hawk that will catch anything that gets out of my pens. Good Luck!


----------



## kids-n-peeps

how are you finding them - gone? torn up? or looking relatively unharmed?

We had a mink/weasel kill all of our pullets one year and a friendly recently lost several adult chickens in the same manner -- not a single one was torn up. Only a few bite marks on the head/neck area could be found. They (mink/weasel) can just go into a sort of frenzy and kill several. They can easily get through a small hole.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

My Dad had this happen quite a few years back. He finally saw the culprit one night. It turned out to be a very small ermine, small enough to slink in through the chicken wire at the front of the pen. It was the prettiest thing, but pretty destructive in the chicken pen.


----------



## Tyler

The dead chickens are essentially unmutilated – the rooster has a little blood around his neck, but that's all. If it were a mink or weasel, should I be worried about it going after my other animals (i.e. cat, goats)?


----------



## toth boer goats

Raccoons can climb wire and to roofs to get in ...Owls can fly in and fly out ....if all this is happening at night....

I am sorry about your chickens.....


----------



## mrs. lam

Can you set up a hunting camera? Maybe you can catch on film. Since you don't have an chickens left, get 1 or 2 and put them in a cage with small wire. Be sure it is locked tight then wait and see what shows up. Maybe you can even sit up one night with a gun and kill it when it comes to feed. 

Good luck and sorry you lost your chickens.

Gina


----------



## kids-n-peeps

If they're unmutilated and the only way in is a small opening, CHANCES are a mink/weasel. With my friend's flock, it was also the rooster who had the only obvious sign of being attacked. I'm sorry you've lost them - it is frustrating and sad  

I've never heard of cats/goats being killed by a small weasel, but MAYBE sleeping kittens or young kids left unattended could potentially be at risk???? Honestly, I'm just not sure on that one :shrug: Most chickens go into that sort of catatonic state at night, so they unfortunately make for easy targets.


----------



## Lexibot

Maybe.... try a big dog, if they see a threat, it may keep them out. Also do you have a fence around your place? That has helped my land so far from predators.


----------



## Robynlynn

Oppossums will chew up the head and drink blood too. We caught several when we set up a live trap in the chicken house at night last fall. (Unfortunatley during the day the chickens tend to go in the trap)
...an open can of stinky cat food will lure most pedators in.... :veryangry: 
Hope ya catch 'em!


----------



## Tyler

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I think I might dig the cot out of the attic, and spend the night out in the coop with my shotgun. <evilgrin> If I can't manage to shoot the danged thing, I reckon I'll just have to go out and buy a trap.


----------



## tomie

My husband and I had this same problem last year. We set traps and found that it was Oppossums. These things can get through anything. It was horrible. I hope you can find out what it is and get your problem fixed.


----------



## Lexibot

I would never spend the night with my chickens, LOL they are messy messy. Another thing... My chickens make a lot of noise when there's something that doesn't belong in their area, perhaps even setting up a voice moderating system, like a baby monitor,...?


----------



## dobe627

Can you borrow a live trap? Bait it with a dead chicken. I lost a bunch of my polish chickens to something. Caught a **** and a possum. Both are no longer active. I was told you can play a radio- prefarably country music because it sounds like someone is in the coop. (country because it's closest to talking


----------



## KW Farms

I am sorry about your chickens. That is frustrating. 

I think you've gotten some great comments. I know a friend of mine had a chicken coop and her chickens ended up being killed by a raccoon when he squeezed in there every other night.


----------



## iddybit acres

I had weasel's in mine and it was buttoned right up but they got in!! Just killed them and left them! Sorry about the loss of your bird's


----------



## Mully

Don't discount a large snake .... they don't mangle the birds.


----------



## liz

If it were warmer weather, I'd consider a snake but since they're still sleeping, my bet is a weasel....quick slinky little things too!
Sorry you lost your flock :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

i jusr remembered something from a magazine from like forever ago! this person was having a problem with something getting their chickens so they put flamongo lawn ornaments in the chicken pen, hung lines of string with old CDs and aluminim pie tins hanging from it, and set up a battery radio out there. worked for them. i dont remember what exactly they had been having trouble with though. good luck! maybe you can get a **** skin cap out of it


----------



## jodief100

Thsi really sounds like something in the weasel family. Probably mink. They are notoriously difficutl to trap if you do not know what you are doing. 

I suggest contacting the fish and game department, they may be able to refer you to a professional trapper. I have a guy who is willing to trap for free, if he can keep what he catches.


----------



## JackMilliken

I know this is an old thread, but did you ever find out what did it?


----------



## Tyler

Sorry... didn't see this 'til now. I never really figured it out. Pretty much just gave up after a while, since there weren't any more critter that whatever-it-was could kill.


----------

